# Rhinestones over Spectra Eco-Film?



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just getting started with vinyl and rhinestones. Has anyone tried pressing rhinestones over Spectra Eco-Film?

Thanks!
LG


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't used spectra film but I have used Siser EZ-Weed heat press vinyl. For some reason the stones did not hold. I did the shirts some time ago and I think at the time I was using Chinese stones so that may have been the culprit as they did not hold up after a few washes. 
Others here said they have used vinyl and rhinestones with no problems. 
Do a search for "Using vinyl and rhinestones" and you may come across those earlier posts. I haven't tried it again since I moved to the Korean rhinestones... maybe it's time. 


Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have pressed stones over easy weed, spectra, glitterflex, and other vinyls

i press for 10 seconds cool, lay stones or tranfer on vinyl press for 10 seconds, 
turn inside out press for 5 seconds,, 

NO problems, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but Sandy Jo, did the rhinestones remain on the shirt after you washed it?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I am pretty sure that you cannot. You will have to cut holes where the rhinestones are to be placed so the glue will adhere to the fabric.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only vinyl I have had success with is flock. For other vinyls, I do the punch through and cut the holes out so that the stones have fabric to stick to.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I did try it out again and no I was not able to get stones to adhere directly to the vinyl. As mentioned, do a punch through or stone around the design.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

The stones will not adhere to the vinyl - it is a smooth surface and the adhesive does not stay on it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have tried to do it with flock and wasn't successful. Jean, how did you get the stones to stick?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It has been a while. The flock was Deco Flock from Specialty Graphics. It was their Premium Deco Flock which may have more flock. I have a shirt that has been washed several times and none have fallen off. I throw it in the wash and then dry it in the dryer. No special care. I used both ss6 and ss10 stones. I pressed the flock at minimum time. Then I did the stones at normal 330 - first hit at 20 sec and second hit at 10 sec. That is the only vinyl that I can get them to stick to and stay. I used crystals not studs etc.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jean518 said:


> It has been a while. The flock was Deco Flock from Specialty Graphics. It was their Premium Deco Flock which may have more flock. I have a shirt that has been washed several times and none have fallen off. I throw it in the wash and then dry it in the dryer. No special care. I used both ss6 and ss10 stones. I pressed the flock at minimum time. Then I did the stones at normal 330 - first hit at 20 sec and second hit at 10 sec. That is the only vinyl that I can get them to stick to and stay. I used crystals not studs etc.


 I'm going to try it with stones! Hopefully I have the same results you did! 
Thanks, Jean!


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting results. I guess it won't hurt to try it out!


----------

